# True Blue Migration



## sushibilly (May 5, 2010)

Hi All,

My family and I are looking to emigrate to Austrailia and have had some discussion with True Blue Migration Agency - they seem helpful and friendly - does anybody have any experiences wiuth them that they can share?

Many thanks


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

sushibilly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My family and I are looking to emigrate to Austrailia and have had some discussion with True Blue Migration Agency - they seem helpful and friendly - does anybody have any experiences wiuth them that they can share?
> 
> Many thanks


i suggest why dont u do some R&D on the visa process n file it urself...its not that difficiult..but again its ur decision..
as far as True Blue is concerned...let somebody else reply..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi sushibilly, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I've not heard of True Blue Migration. I would check that they are registered agents with MIA or MARA and I would interview at least 3 agents before deciding which one to use. 

Also with any agent make sure you know the costs for the services so nothing comes as a surprise. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

I know True Blue agency , in fact I received their quotation of charges it seems like it is bit expensive and but the type of services they offered are very good they will charge step by step , for example some amount at the time of assessment , remaining at the time of visa application lodgment . they will take care all your headache for sure , you just need to provide whatsoever the docs they ask for , Unfortunately I dint used them as I found some local agent here with lesser price.


----------



## AngiW (May 18, 2010)

PankajNamdeo said:


> i suggest why dont u do some R&D on the visa process n file it urself...its not that difficiult..but again its ur decision..
> as far as True Blue is concerned...let somebody else reply..


Hi! 
I was really interested to read your post. Myself and my husband are planning to move to Aus but are right at the beginning of the process. We are planning on applying to the professional bodies in Australia in the hope of a positive response asap. However we are really undecided as to use an agent for the process. They do seem quite expensive and I wondered if the process was really complicated or if we might be able to manage the paperwork ourselves. Advice from someone whos been there and got the t-shirt would be much appreciated! I'm a primary teacher and my husbands a construction project manager. We have 4 children. Thanks, Angi


----------



## dudderley (Feb 11, 2010)

*at the start*



AngiW said:


> Hi!
> I was really interested to read your post. Myself and my husband are planning to move to Aus but are right at the beginning of the process. We are planning on applying to the professional bodies in Australia in the hope of a positive response asap. However we are really undecided as to use an agent for the process. They do seem quite expensive and I wondered if the process was really complicated or if we might be able to manage the paperwork ourselves. Advice from someone whos been there and got the t-shirt would be much appreciated! I'm a primary teacher and my husbands a construction project manager. We have 4 children. Thanks, Angi



hello I am at the start of the process too, have had my skills assessed by the teaching agency and have applied for nomination via state, have teacher registration (like GTC,)I have found the process fairly straight forward, I did consider an agent but really it just takes a little time, if you follow the steps as we did then everything seems to drop into place.... I to am a primary teacher (two children) with 13 years experience, would be happy to share with you if it helps


----------



## AngiW (May 18, 2010)

dudderley said:


> hello I am at the start of the process too, have had my skills assessed by the teaching agency and have applied for nomination via state, have teacher registration (like GTC,)I have found the process fairly straight forward, I did consider an agent but really it just takes a little time, if you follow the steps as we did then everything seems to drop into place.... I to am a primary teacher (two children) with 13 years experience, would be happy to share with you if it helps


Hello! 
Thank you for your reply. Do you mind me asking if you're the main applicant on your visa? Also, how do you go about getting state sponsorship/ nomination? What is it??!! 
Feel so tragically uninformed!
Am slightly worried now that primary teacher might not actually be on the list - if not, even though my husband is on the list I don't think he'll get enough points.
I've been teaching now for 10 years in a small primary school. Which area are you planning on moving to?
Angi


----------

